# Apache + php-templates?



## Radeon (12. Dezember 2003)

HI

Habe mir folgendes für meinen Apache Server auf dem auch schon php drauf ist runtergeladen:
http://php-templates.sf.net/

So nun mein Problem:

Dort ist nur erklärt wie ich das für Linux installiere aber wie das für Widows geht weis ich nicht 

In der .zip datei ist nur eine datei drin (php_templates.dll) die habe ich in den extensions Ordner unter php gemacht und in die php.ini folgendes eingetragen:
extension=php_templates.dll

Nur geht das so leider nicht 

Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht weiter helfen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Dezember 2003)

Probier mal:

extension = C:/path/to/extension.dll

Also achte darauf, dass die Pfadangaben stimmen.


----------



## Radeon (12. Dezember 2003)

zhx aber geht noch nicht...  kennt jemand noch ne möglichkeit oder eine andere Lösung?


----------

